# how long before i notice any thing from follistatin-344



## BIGBEN2011 (Nov 14, 2013)

hey guys I took a gamble and bought some follistatin  from pp it was high dollar stuff.  this is my 2nd day so far and I have not notice nothing at all I know that it is  really early.    I did do  my first  pin sub -q  before i  found out I need to do im inj. how  soon should I notice something any thing at all . I will update in a couple days see if I am noticing any thing.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Nov 15, 2013)

well today is day 4 and still nothing at all.  am starting to think this stuff is bunk really sucks I spent 140 bucks and bought it from my #1 go to site which is purchase peptide I have bought thousands and thousands of dollars worth of stuff from them and everything has all ways been gtg. but unless something changes soon I think they sold me bunk follistatin-344. I wonder if my rat needs 200mcg a day. and I am using a really short slin pin on him maybe I need to use a 1/5 inch in stead of 5/16 inch but were I am pinning it there is no fat at all I can feel it going into muscle idk but no results as of yet at all.


----------



## Christsean (Nov 15, 2013)

Did you get any injection site swelling?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Nov 15, 2013)

no like pining nothing at all. and results have been like pinning nothing at all.


----------



## Christsean (Nov 15, 2013)

It takes 4-6 days to notice any change. The good thing is is that it is not tagged so there is a chance it will work for you.


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 15, 2013)

We bought some for research thru a different sponsor. One of the test subjects developed severe welts after one injection. The follistatin was tagged and trashed. I think we will wait a year before we try it again.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Nov 18, 2013)

so to update this is 7th day of follistatin 344 doing 100mcg a day im and no results at all. so is it save to say this is bunk?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Nov 19, 2013)

well today is day 8 I have upped the dose to 150-200mcg and been doing im into my rats biceps and maybe I jump the gun by saying it was bunk my arms do seem to be a little more hard and bigger. talked to pp and he said the claims online that you get results in a couple of days are not true which makes since there is nothing in the world that will make you gain real muscle in just a couple days. i would say to build muscle it would take at least 14 days 2 weeks. i am going to pin my rat delts for the next couple days see if they get bigger. I think I will have about 15 days worth before it out so I should know for sure by then.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Nov 19, 2013)

Christsean said:


> It takes 4-6 days to notice any change. The good thing is is that it is not tagged so there is a chance it will work for you.


 what do you mean it Is  not tagged so there is a chance it will work for me what does that mean?


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 19, 2013)

At research companies if there is something wrong with a formula they tag the product and pull it from their shelves and do not sell it.


----------



## Christsean (Nov 19, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> what do you mean it Is  not tagged so there is a chance it will work for me what does that mean?



Go here. They talk about what it means to be tagged.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...tatin-inhibitors-future-bodybuilding-s2h.html


----------



## Phattony (Nov 21, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> well today is day 4 and still nothing at all.  am starting to think this stuff is bunk really sucks I spent 140 bucks and bought it from my #1 go to site which is purchase peptide I have bought thousands and thousands of dollars worth of stuff from them and everything has all ways been gtg. but unless something changes soon I think they sold me bunk follistatin-344. I wonder if my rat needs 200mcg a day. and I am using a really short slin pin on him maybe I need to use a 1/5 inch in stead of 5/16 inch but were I am pinning it there is no fat at all I can feel it going into muscle idk but no results as of yet at all.


I hate to break the news to you bro but you messed up. Let me explain. Folli breaks down within 6 hours of reconstitution. The entire vile must be used or its garbage the next day. That 1mg vial works all week. Hope this helps.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Nov 25, 2013)

that's  not what every one else that has used it said there is a link right above your post were osl and s2h and other say they used folli for 20 days and 10 days at 100mcg ed   both work with real folli. which mine was not . it was just a bad order for me this time I have spent thousands of dollars with pp I have 50 or 60 items of pp in my stash right now all has all ways been great but on this one order I got bad folli and bad ergo clearance cjc-1295 wit dac it is real milky and cloudy and no flushing or head rush after pinning no matter how much I pin. I should have never pined any of it  looks like 1% milk probably just a bad batch. oh well sucks to loose 200 bucks for nothing is a tuff pill to take but oh well. the igf-lr3 is great like all ways. from now on I will stay with what I know works which is pp brand igf-l3.


----------



## ELECKTTRUSS (Dec 30, 2014)

How do you mix your FOLLISTATIN? 
How many cc do you use a day?
how many time a day?
only before workout and before going to sleep?
on bottle (1 Follistatin will be god for 10 days or more?
where do you apply the injection ? intramuscular or in your skin? (subcutaneous )


----------



## James2017 (Sep 3, 2017)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> so to update this is 7th day of follistatin 344 doing 100mcg a day im and no results at all. so is it save to say this is bunk?



ALL Follistatin 344 is bunk. People think that's what you are supposed to use because that's what is used in studies with viral vectors. You aren't using viral vectors. If you are injecting the protein it needs to be Follistatin 315 (or better yet, one of the engineered versions that are MUCH more potent and so more cost effective to use -- if you can find).


----------

